# Catchbox and two latest shooters



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

After seeing others use a blue barrel for a catchbox and being in need of a new one, I made this mobile unit this week. Works great and is easy to move around with the wheels and handle. Really love using t-shirts like curtains for the backdrop. No bounce outs at all!

Also, the last two shooters I finished. First (TF#7) is curly cherry and wenge and the other (TF#8) is bloodwood and wenge. Both have a polyurethane finish.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!!

Lovely work on everything!!!

Those slingshots are SUPERB!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That all came out nice love the top ss.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Live the light colored sling. Top notch work man.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice work! I am going to mobilize my catch box. And the the shooters are awesome


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Really like the work on both cattys, and solid looking catchbox there too! HAve to get myself a better one set up here one of these days.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Great work man! The barrel catchbox is a great idea. The slingshots both look awesome.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great work all around.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice cattys&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The box looks good, the wheels were a great idea and well done.

And, the slingshots are outstanding!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

hi and thanks for that cool idea ! the wheels make the last yihaa ! on it,to make my barrel get a appointment whiff the fret saw

i was checking al reddy this trash cans we have to get those whiff wheels on it

and your shooters are so cool !!!! Wanna Trade ;-)

cheers and have a good start of the week

cheers


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m thrilled mate, congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice shooters and catchbox.


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes that does look so good, just what l want, good work.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The SS's are really good but that mobile barrel catch-box is absolutely great!


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

awesome


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great catchbox!

very nice slingshots!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I love your catch-box. Where did you get them? Did the wheels come with it? Great idea.

I also love your shooters, specially the second one (bloodwood and wenge).

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JJSyd (May 11, 2014)

Great idea. Keep a static shooting position and move the catch box around... Sweet setup


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> After seeing others use a blue barrel for a catchbox and being in need of a new one, I made this mobile unit this week. Works great and is easy to move around with the wheels and handle. Really love using t-shirts like curtains for the backdrop. No bounce outs at all!
> 
> Also, the last two shooters I finished. First (TF#7) is curly cherry and wenge and the other (TF#8) is bloodwood and wenge. Both have a polyurethane finish.


Your construction with the weels is awesome, just got the idea I´ve missed! Thanks very much for this inspiration mate!


----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

great work, i like the wheels!! and nice slingshots.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet shooters and catchbox! I might be lookin for a big blue barrel soon! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Pl!nk (May 4, 2014)

Nice catchbox. Good idea adding wheels.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

leon13 said:


> hi and thanks for that cool idea ! the wheels make the last yihaa ! on it,to make my barrel get a appointment whiff the fret saw
> 
> i was checking al reddy this trash cans we have to get those whiff wheels on it
> 
> ...


HAhahahHA! There he goes again! THE#1 post chasing sling-fiend of Feltistan! Leonian 13, Patron Saint of Online Trading!! Hehehe One of these days you're going to have to share with us , an aerial photo of your current collection! What a guy!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nicely Done, Those Wheels Are Pretty Sweet!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job all around Tim! Now I have a good use for my empty wax and stripper barrels from the school!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is the best catch box I have seen yet, hands down. Hope you don't mind if I make one of my own ; )


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Flatband said:


> Great job all around Tim! Now I have a good use for my empty wax and stripper barrels from the school!


Strippers in barrels!!! Now that beats monkeys, any day!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The shooters looking awesome, great work, on the rolling catchbox too !


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh ya! Putting the axle through the barrel is a great idea!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone! For those inspired to make there own rolling catchbox...go for it!! The PVC is run through the barrel and glued in place, then a wood dowel was run through the PVC and wheels and then secured with cotter pins. The dowel for the "curtains" is also held in place with cotter pins. The wood block under the front side is there so the catchbox sits level due to the increased height from the wheels. If anyone is curious, the wheels are from Harbor Freight and only about $4 a piece.

I don't know what was stored in the barrel, but I really should have rinsed it out well first, cause whatever was in it, ate the finish off the steel ball bearings instantly! Live and learn I guess. It was a fun project and I have shot more this week than I did all winter long.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

"I don't know what was stored in the barrel, but I really should have rinsed it out well first, cause whatever was in it, ate the finish off the steel ball bearings instantly! Live and learn I guess. It was a fun project and I have shot more this week than I did all winter long.[/quote]"

I hope it doesn't glow in the night ;-) wait maybe a noter ad on ;-)
Oh and I just got me a barrel my self.....thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

leon13 said:


> "I don't know what was stored in the barrel, but I really should have rinsed it out well first, cause whatever was in it, ate the finish off the steel ball bearings instantly! Live and learn I guess. It was a fun project and I have shot more this week than I did all winter long.


"

I hope it doesn't glow in the night ;-) wait maybe a noter ad on ;-)
Oh and I just got me a barrel my self.....thanks for the inspiration

[/QUOTE]

Great Idea St.Leonian!

I have a white version of this barrel that I wired a light inside of and the thing glows like mad!! A lot like one of those rice paper lanterns.. I wonder how well it would carry the light with such a breach cut out of it?!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome work !


----------

